# 401 essential HTN versus 402, 403, 404, 405



## Love Coding! (Jan 25, 2012)

*Help! 401 essential HTN versus 402, 403, 404, 405*

Hello,

Can someone clarify this for me? In the ICD-9 book in the Hypertension section it says near the essential HTN codes: 

OGCR Section I.C.7.a.1 – Assign hypertension (arterial), (essential), (systemic), (NOS), to category code 401 with appropriate fourth digit to indicate malignant (.0), benign (.1), or unspecified (.9). *Do not use either .0 malignant or .1 benign unless medical record documentation supports such a designation.
My question is does this *rule also apply to the other HTN codes 402, 403, 404, 405?

I will also post this in the Cardiology section...

Thank you soooo much


----------



## Love Coding! (Jan 25, 2012)

*Anyone? Please?*



dscoder74 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can someone clarify this for me? In the ICD-9 book in the Hypertension section it says near the essential HTN codes:
> 
> ...



Anyone? Please?


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 25, 2012)

as far as assignment of benign vs malignant?  yes it applies across the board to all hypertension codes.  I cannot wait for ICD-10 CM when this will no longer be an issue!


----------



## Love Coding! (Jan 25, 2012)

mitchellde said:


> as far as assignment of benign vs malignant?  yes it applies across the board to all hypertension codes.  I cannot wait for ICD-10 CM when this will no longer be an issue!



Thank you so much!  I know how you feel.. ICD-10 can't come soon enough..
Have a great evening!


----------

